# Analysis Of A Stressed Tv



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

***UPDATED BELOW in Post #11***

Hello to everyone with a stressed TV,

I have a gizmo from several years back that allows me to plug in to the diagnostic port on my Navigator and display/log all of the sensor readings that the engine management computer reads (works on OBD-II vehicles). Originally I bought this to diagnose a problem with my long ago sold 99 f-150. A laptop as well is needed to use it.

Anyway, I plugged this thing in to the Gator and took 80 mile business trip last week without the trailer. I logged the transmission temp as well as engine torque, temp, throttle position, etc. during cruise. I'll post them now so I can't go back if the next data says my Gator will be toast soon. I plan to do this measurement again on Friday when we head across TN over the mountains to NC with the trailer. I will post the results next week after we get back.

I have already towed over 600 mi without trouble but, this test will tell the whole story.

Sorry to post so far ahead of time but, I might not have time to post later in the week.

For now the base lines are:
Intake Air Temperature = 72 F
Cruise speed = 78 MPH (don't tell, and again without trailer)









Throttle Position = 30%
Net Torque Into Converter = 160 ft*lbs
Transmission Fluid Temperature = 160 F
Slip across torque converter = 0.1 RPM
Engine Temperature = 189 F
RPM = 2250
Gear = OD
Thatâ€™s not all but enough to judge I guess.

Tony


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

What little gadget are you using??

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very interesting can't wait to hear more









Don


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> What little gadget are you using??
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]97765[/snapback]​


Hello Tim,

I had to look at the about section in the software and I found the original web site. Looks to be still in operation.

http://www.obd-2.com/

Tony


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tony,

What a great idea!









I am anxious to see the next set of results.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

freefaller25 said:


> hatcityhosehauler said:
> 
> 
> > What little gadget are you using??
> ...


Tony,

Would like to check that "gizmo" out if you have it with you during the Summer rally at Topsail.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Cool Toy.

Thor


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

[snapback]97768[/snapback]​[/quote]

Tony,

Would like to check that "gizmo" out if you have it with you during the Summer rally at Topsail.








[snapback]97793[/snapback]​[/quote]

No problem, since it is only a cable with a small black box inline, I just keep it in the map pocket of the door. I also always have my laptop. My cable is wired for Ford products only but, it looks like the system is the same for your rig with just a different cable.

Tony


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Those code readers are neat...just borrowed one to reset a check engine light that keeps coming on (due to my gas cap not sealing).. Hooks right to the laptop and the software that came with his displays all sorts of gauges and read-outs. Didn't think to use it for a stress test, very good idea!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

This thread piqued my interest so I did some additional research. ODB-2 has been around for quite a while. A full explaination of it is here. It looks like a very worth while toy. I did some additional searching and found several units that are all-in-one, i.e., no laptop required. This site gives a good rundown on the various types available, but doesn't actually sell them. Looks like a good standalone unit can be had for as little as $70. I have written to one of the companies asking them if the unit can stay plugged in all the time so you can monitor various conditions of the rig while rolling down the road.

I needed to call my Dodge dealer today (small recall on Dodge diesels with auto -- a parking light issue), so I asked him if it was possible to use such a device and constantly monitor the condition of the vehicle. He said he couldn't think of any reason why you couldn't, but then added that there wasn't much useful stuff to see except the trans temp. He said he wouldn't spend the money just for that reading since the Dodge has a built in warning for over trans temp that gives plenty of lead time before any damage can occur. However, being able to see any check engine codes might be very handy to determine if you should head immediately to the nearest dealer due to a serious problem or if you simply left the gas cap off. I may get one.


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello all,

Here are the results from my TV (2004 Lincoln Navigator) measurements from our trip this weekend. The trip took us from TN mi. marker 85 on I-40 all the way to Hot Springs, NC and back. A mix of flat ground, rolling hills, and mountain hills (baby mountains for you in the west) were encountered. We also drove the trip out with a 20 â€" 30 mph side wind from the right (South). This kept us down to 60 - 65 MPH. I do not run this setup much faster than 72MPH to pass and 68MPH to cruse. 65 MPH is comfortable for both the driver and TV. (All speeds are by GPS so the indicated speed on the speedometer is about +2 MPH) We had no problems with sway and actually had a comfortable ride as long as we did not try to win any races. The wind and trucks will move the setup around. I have noticed that the steering basically corrects itself with only a little counter steer needed if a big truck passes close.

Remember the base lines were without trailer:
Average Mass Air Flow = 6.23 lbs/min
Intake Air Temperature = 72 F
Cruise speed = 78 MPH (don't tell, and again without trailer) 
Throttle Position = 30%
Net Torque Into Converter = 160 ft*lbs
Transmission Fluid Temperature = 160 F
Slip across torque converter = 0.1 RPM
Engine Temperature = 189 F
RPM = 2250
Gear = OD

Now here are the results while towing:
Average Mass Air Flow = 12.85 lbs/min
Intake Air Temperature = 79 F
Cruise speed = 63 - 68 MPH 
Throttle Position = 25% - 80%; Average = 43%
Net Torque into Converter Average = 230 ft*lbs 
Transmission Fluid Temperature Average = 201 F; Maximum = 210.9 after long hill
Slip across torque converter = 0.1 - 0.5 RPM
Engine Temperature = 194 F - 203 F; Average = 198 F
RPM = 2500
Gear = 3

So what do the results say; here are a few thoughts.
-	Mass air flow is a direct indication of fuel consumption so the numbers explain the reduced MPG I see when towing
-	The intake air temp is driven by both the outside air temperature and the engine temperature. I did not measure the outside air temp but I believe they were similar for each run. An increase here is not unexpected
-	Cruse speed is explained above.
-	The throttle position signal moves around much more with the trailer behind. This is also expected. I use cruse for flat ground â€" moderate hills. I generally take the cruse off on hills where a down shift is required and only down shift if the speed drops below 60MPH. I never had the need to â€œfloor boardâ€ the throttle but did allow some speed loss on big hills.
-	The torque number moves around with the throttle position number. With a down shift the number went as high as 346 ft*lbs.
-	The transmission temp number was the one I was most interested in. I do not see any problems here but this is probably the weak link in the system. I will have to make measurements on some hot summer days as well. I will probably replace the transmission fluid at a shorter interval and likely use some high grade stuff. Anyone who tows much probably would follow the same. At this point I donâ€™t expect the Lincoln to fall apart any time soon.
-	The normal slip is 0.1. The 0.5 slip occurs on hills under load. This number also jumps during each shift. That makes sense I guess.
-	The RPM is during cruse at about 65MPH. If a down shift occurs, the RPM jumps to around 4000.
-	4th gear is OD, I tow with the OD lockout on. Downshifts get me into 2nd gear. The total down shifts for the trip was probably somewhere around 15. I try to avoid them as noted above.

I would say I am happy with both what I see in the numbers and how the TV performed for me. I am sure not trying to justify or convince others to use this TV, only trying to share some ideas about how to see what is happening with your machine. A TV is a personal decision, kind of like shoes or a watch. As long as you do not exceed the ratings and are happy with your results, then a TV is a TV.

Happy camping,
Tony


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Interesting to compare. I would actually like to see the numbers before at the same average speed as you did with the trailer and maybe in the same gear. A neat toy, thats for sure.

John


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> A neat toy, thats for sure.


Yeah, and only about a $100. I might have to get one.


----------

